# Colorado Mulie



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

I got my first kill with my new Mathews Creed, I want to thank Donnie Moffat and Rooster Hearra with Coyote Outfitters for the great hunt. We have not put a tape to him yet but we are guessing in the 170s


----------



## twang56 (Nov 21, 2010)

Congratulations on a fine Mulie and especially with a bow!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

very nice deer, congrats


----------



## sotxks (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice Mulie Levi!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks guys it was a fun hunt 21yd shot using the Rage Hypodermic and he ran about 60yds.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations, looks like a good shot to.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

AWESOME. That is one fine mule. Where were you hunting?? I have seen more big mule deer up by our place at Creede than in decades. They are coming back.


----------



## jan1 (Apr 5, 2009)

Great forks, great shot, great deer. All hail...


----------



## kenner97 (Feb 12, 2009)

Awesome Mulie. Big Mule Deer in on my Bucket List.


----------



## SpecTakleLure (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Awesome trophy!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Very nice! Congratulations!

TH


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

Nice buck!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## patk351 (Dec 20, 2006)

Great Mule! Nice shot


----------



## travissalinas (Aug 27, 2010)

i think your guess is right, great buck anywhere!


----------



## sundownbrown (May 10, 2009)

**** nice deer, I have always wanted to kill one


----------



## deleonl (Jul 30, 2012)

*Score*

The deer score 172


----------



## rhammock (Aug 11, 2005)

Wow nice mulie!!!


----------



## Stykbow62 (Nov 20, 2014)

Very nice ! Congrats !


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome


----------

